# Confused About What COLOUR to use



## skdc14 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi friends I am from India and new in this forum and seeking your feedback.

I have seen few interior and exterior wall designs in the net and really interested to make them in my new home. I have made one design like the first picture that I have attached but very confused about choice of color.
























I have seen some videos in youtube using spray or sponge but could not make out the products used, brands and the type of color used.

Can anyone please explain to me a bit elaborately the procedure step by step and the products used to make the designs that i have attached. You can also give a link to useful sites. Also please let me know where I will get the manual.

I would be very grateful .


----------

